# UK-Muscle Upgrade - Done!



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This afternoon I've rolled out a big update to UKM.

This update should bring a significant speed improvement to the forum along with lots of usability tweaks. Posting, editing and image/video embedding should all now be faster and more reliable. In addition, the Activity Streams section has been overhauled to make it faster and more easily customised.

As part of this update the Search Index needs to be rebuilt so the site search will be limited for 12 hours whilst this takes please.

Shout if you encounter any problems!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

My 'content I follow' has disappeared save for posts I've made in the past hour.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Mingster said:


> My 'content I follow' has disappeared save for posts I've made in the past hour.


 That'll be back soon. It's due to all of the posts (and who follows them) being re-indexed. It should be back by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> My 'content I follow' has disappeared save for posts I've made in the past hour.


 yeah, mine has disappeared apart from post that are at least 2 years old! But I'm assuming that'll come back tomorrow


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> yeah, mine has disappeared apart from post that are at least 2 years old! But I'm assuming that'll come back tomorrow


 Correct


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

im still waiting to be upgraded to admin, or mod status


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Lorian said:


> This afternoon I've rolled out a big update to UKM.
> 
> This update should bring a significant speed improvement to the forum along with lots of usability tweaks. Posting, editing and image/video embedding should all now be faster and more reliable. In addition, the Activity Streams section has been overhauled to make it faster and more easily customised.
> 
> ...


 All my 'content you started' has disappeared. Also an app for this site would be spot notifications for replies and that


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Small thing.. but slightly annoying, there's no page selection on the new posts view so you go into page 1 of every thread, even if it has 70 pages.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

this site is s**t hot now .......


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Wondered where all my posts had gone, thanks for the update!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

@Lorian I remember you telling me there would some sort of featured members section, is this something you are still working on?

EDIT: presume this is the Gallery link.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

GCMAX said:


> @Lorian I remember you telling me there would some sort of featured members section, is this something you are still working on?
> 
> EDIT: presume this is the Gallery link.


 I honestly have no idea what I could have been referring to! Did I give any other clues what this was about!?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Lorian said:


> I honestly have no idea what I could have been referring to! Did I give any other clues what this was about!?


 Yeah, we had a brief conversation in a moderator created thread that was asking for upgrade ideas. This is where I requested a featured members function in the form of a banner on the index page or a subsection to the site. You mentioned that this would be included in the upgrade, so I presumed it was the Gallery link.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

GCMAX said:


> Yeah, we had a brief conversation in a moderator created thread that was asking for upgrade ideas. This is where I requested a featured members function in the form of a banner on the index page or a subsection to the site. You mentioned that this would be included in the upgrade, so I presumed it was the Gallery link.


 Ah, found it. I was actually referring to the Member Spotlight thing we did in the email newsletter ages ago. It was an interview / in-depth look at their training history, what obstacles they'd overcome etc. It was well received so I'd like to bring it back


----------

